# Sky Archery TR-7



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Matt.......Thanks for posting this....The new Sky riser looks a bit....Different??....I see a couple things that I like in this riser...Sight mounting holes all the way through the riser, multiple clicker holes, nice grip choices...If the actual color of the risers is a matte finish like the picture looks, that would be nice also....Jim


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

wow, that's a lot of clicker positions. and yeah, the grip absolutely looks nice!


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

reminds me a lot of the hoyt elan and radian but with those dampeners ala matthews...


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I was excited about this Riser and have been hearing about it for a Few months now.. However the $750 price tag killed it for me. There are alot of great risers out there these days for less. ALso this design is not new. New to the market yes. I want to say this was a riser designed by Mathews in 2007 or something like that.. I could be wrong. Someone will correct me im sure.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Jim Belcher to ask him a few questions. Yes, this has been a work in progress for many years. Mathews started the design, but never quite finished it. Rod, Vic's and Brady's risers were all slightly different. When Jim got the go-ahead to finish it under SKY, he set to work "de-bugging" the riser with input from myself, Vic, and others who've shot it. Then he had to find a reputable machine shop to manufacture it. That was the real key to doing this right. He found the perfect shop, and production is finally underway. I'm waiting for my handles as I type this. Until then, I'll continue to enjoy shooting one of the two prototypes I've been testing since March. 

I hope to be shooting my very own TR-7 in Vegas a few months from now.

We all know the results that Brady and Vic achieved with their models. I myself have set all my personal best scores with the prototype TR-7 I have, and that includes indoor fita, NFAA indoor 300, Outdoor 70 meter 36 and 72-arrow scores, and match score. Not sure what it says about a handle when you shoot better at 42 than you did at 34, but that's what happened, and I'm not complaining!

John


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> reminds me a lot of the hoyt elan and radian but with those dampeners ala matthews...


Ooooh....I dont see much of either of those risers in this new riser...???...Looks like a Mathews Conquest Apex to me...More or less...I owned two Apex bows, I think highly of them, so that's not an insult from me....Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

JOHN....What is Your feeling about using this riser for Barebow shooting??...Looks the part, to me....Jim


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, give me a few weeks and I'll let you know. At my request, Jim is designing in an integral barebow weighting system. He told me some of the details tonight, and I can't wait to strip this thing down and shoot it barebow with the weights. The barebow weights will replace the harmonic dampners and be secured by a set screw. They will also be adjustable in weight by stacking additional weights to the central dowel. This means you could offset weight if you wanted. But I'll have more once I get it in my hands and shoot it a little.

I must confess, I've not shot barebow since the middle of last year (not counting my hunting bow of course) since I made the top 16 cut for the Oly. team in late Sept. of '11, I have only shot full blown Oly. recurve. 

I'm actually planning a "return" to barebow shooting following Vegas and hope to be able to shoot NFAA Indoor Nationals in the traditional division with this riser in March. Then my target days will have finally come full circle, 10 years after they began. 

John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Colors offered?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure yet Larry. I forgot to ask him that!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

John...Thanks for the reply....I was thinking that the hole for the Harmonic damper in the bottom of the riser would make a nice place for a fat brass weight..The hole is a little bit behind the fulcrum of the riser, but should work out pretty nice....Good Luck on Your return to Barebow...You'll do great, I'm sure.....Take care........Jim


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

lksseven said:


> Colors offered?


I'd bet it's available in at least orange! :shade:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd like a Black one, or deep dark Green, especially if the anodizing has a soft matte finish....Jim


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Funny thing is I'd rather see more info and views on Sky's Bamboo backed limbs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Actually, the core is bamboo. The backing would be carbon. But yes, it would be neat to see a little more detailed information on their website about the construction of their limbs. Jim actually offers his SKY limbs in many configurations with several core materials, including traditional maple, bamboo and foam core with single or double carbon backing. 

SKY really is the closest thing we have to a "custom" target recurve shop here in the U.S.

Williams, Jim told me that's actually a matte Gold finish. I know, it looks orange in the image.

John


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

There was a nice write up on the Australian forum about whiz oz visit to Borders in Scotland with pictures. Perhaps something like that would be nice to see about Sky archery here.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Looks good. Might get one if I ever needed more bows and/or win a lottery. I do have plenty of original sky limbs to go with that.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have this riser at the top of my list for when I upgrade in the future. I'd prefer to support smaller companies like Sky because they seem to put more heart into their work. I know Sky makes fantastic limbs, so it stands to reason that the riser will probably be at least as good.

Incidentally, what is the difference between a bamboo core limb and a maple core limb? Is it just feel and/or supporting sustainability or are there technical reasons why one would choose bamboo over maple (or vice versa)?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The difference between bamboo core and maple is very subtle. But I have both, shoot both (from the same presses) and can tell you the bamboo is just ever so slightly smoother drawing and shooting.

John


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Price wise it seems in line with other top end risers. I had a chance to check out (not shoot) one of the Mathews risers Jim got when he took over. It looked pretty cool. Glad to see it finally seeing the light of day.

A true barebow option would be great. Maybe even a change in CNC program to put round holes in the lower like Best does with the Zenit. Then utilize and offset damper for left right balance if desired.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

If you're building a barebow version, why not eliminate the holes in the bottom all together. Leaving the riser material intact. Then add a series of threaded holes to this lower section of the riser, where additional weights may be added to the lower riser.

I'd like this on aFITA riser, let alone a bare-bow riser.

My best,

Tom


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

I got to shoot this one the other day over at Jim's shop and I was really impressed with how it came out. This thing is without a doubt one of the nicest bows I've shot. I'm so glad he went and changed the grip to conform to a standard grip configuration. It really made a difference in the final version I think. Finally an American company that doesn't treat recurve as a second tier market! SKY is definitely in a really good place. I just hope they can keep up with the demand once they start showing up at clubs around the world.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Paul, Nice grip!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ksarcher said:


> Paul, Nice grip!!


I think folks are going to be surprised at how well they like that 2.0 grip. But you have to try it before you decide 

John


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I do hope Paul stays in business for a long time. I do not think I could shoot a Bow without his grip, especially the 2.0 style.

Stan


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Massman, 

For NFAA Trad the line of delineation on weights seems to be screwed in. Seems that weights that go through the riser are ok but ones screwed in are bad.

John, one word of caution or advice to pass to Jim regarding the Mathews dampeners for FITA would be to offer an elimination kit for barebow. This note from the FITA regs would seem to outlaw them. 

22.3.6.2. Weight(s) may be added to the lower part of the riser. All weights, regardless of shape, shall
mount directly to the riser without rods, extensions, angular mounting connections or
shock-absorbing devices.

A two piece sandwich weight simlar to what Best does on the moon in the hole minus the rubber damper would meet the intent I think and get around this.

I mentioned this to Jim regarding the Advantage prototype I shot a few years back.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

He's aware of it. 

Yes, the NFAA definition of "counterweight" is a moving target, usually left to individual judges to define. But I called the main office one day and the answer I got was pretty simple actually. If the riser was *designed* to accept integral "factory" weights, then it's legal. If not, then it's not legal.

John


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice!!.........If they can handle the demand, there should be a lot of these on the line this summer. :thumbs_up 

Great to see something like this come out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> If they can handle the demand


We shall see.

It is indeed one of the finest ILF risers ever made.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> It is indeed one of the finest ILF risers ever made.


I truly hope it is. For an aluminum ILF riser, I was hopping for the $500-$600 range. The link only discusses different overall bow lengths, anyone know if it will come in 25" and 27"?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

25" for now. Jim can make extra long limbs if someone wants a 72" bow. I shot a pair of his XL's back in the spring and they were superb.


----------



## Urbanti (Jun 25, 2012)

For those of us less sophisticated archers, I would be interested in understanding how the more experienced hands evaluate on a feature by feature basis how this riser would compare vs. a W-W AL1, or the equivalent high end Samick aluminum riser.

thanks in advance for any info,

Tim


----------



## rick11743 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sure that this is an excellent riser, but at $750, I'm having a hard time seeing how it would be $300 better than a $450 Best Zenit


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks very nice. I like the ability to change grips. 

I do see the similarities to the Elan or Radian.

I wonder where the pivot point is in relation to the middle of the riser, for BB it looks like it could be a bit high (by eye).
Nicely deflexed.

A weight kit would indeed be a very nice option.


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

As for the price, ask the same thing about the HPX. No one even seems to bat and eye about that even though they have the giant economies of scale. Plus, this is a better bow IMHO.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rick, I wondered the same thing until I shot it. In fact, I used to tell Vic what an ugly riser he had. That is, again, until I shot it. Then I began to understand why he and Brady have such a high opinion of this riser design.

The use of the harmonic dampners adds significantly to it's shooting manners. It's incredibly smooth and quiet. In fact, for the longest time I used to say that Vic's bow(s) were the quietest Oly. recurves I've ever heard. Darn near as quiet as my hunting bows with string silencers on them. And quiet usually equates to vibration-free, which this riser is. 

I think it's interesting that if you look at this riser, then look at the Formula risers that came out later than this one (about the time Brady moved from Mathews to Hoyt) there is a similarity in the geometry between the two. Meaning, the Formula risers seem to have adopted the smaller and thinner central portion and more robust outboard ends of this previous design. And almost immediately, their risers became quieter and more vibration free. So I think there is something to this basic geometry when it comes to overall shooting qualities.

What I can tell you is that I've never had a bow that was so forgiving and easy to shoot good scores with. Some of that's the limbs and some of it's the riser. But the combination resulted in the best scores of my shooting career, 8 years after I made the Olympic team, at the age of 42. I can't argue with that!

The Zenit is a great riser. I had two of them and placed 5th in the U.S. at indoor nationals back in 2005 using a Zenit. However, my indoor average these days is a solid 5-7 points higher with this bow on a 60-arrow indoor fita.

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, incidentally, one of the most significant changes we made to this design is that it now accepts the same, nearly universal, grips that the Best Zenit, Spigarelli, Hoyt (prior to 2006), TradTech Titan, DAS and other risers use - commonly referred to as the "avalon" grip. And there are thousands of those grips laying around out there already. So if you already have one of those risers, you don't have to change grips to use this one unless you just want to.

A couple other refinements that were made to "finish" this riser (the grip was IMO the most important one) were the location of the backweight hole (moving it back down like Vic's risers had it), a more practical and robust dovetail alignment system, and radiused limb pockets to increase the limb weight adjustment range. 

John


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Can I just ask why aligment system? Isn't better solution just plain straight riser?

Thanks Petr


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Ar-Pe-Lo said:


> Can I just ask why aligment system? Isn't better solution just plain straight riser?
> 
> Thanks Petr


Would you rather have it and not need it, or need it and not have it?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Petr,

Alignment systems are considered an industry "standard feature" for nearly every single major riser manufacturer.

People expect risers to have this feature.

Since not every archer has the luxury of being able to send limbs back until they find the perfect set for their riser, it is critical that they have the ability to tune their riser and limbs for alignment. It also becomes critical in the event of a limb failure or accidental loss of a limb, so another set can be tuned quickly without having to wait for the manufacturer to replace the broken or lost limb(s).



> I'm having a hard time seeing how it would be $300 better than a $450 Best Zenit


The alignment system is partially the answer. The use of the harmonic dampner technology is another part. But again, if you want a Zenit, buy a Zenit. 

John


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't imagine that the alignment system is the entire price difference. The cost of machining these must be pretty high. It's not just finding a machine shop either - it sounds like they've found a really good machine shop, and that doesn't come cheaply, especially in the USA. I'd rather have the alignment system even if it costs a little more, personally.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Riser's weight ?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not exactly sure the weight, but I'd call it a medium weight riser. 



> I can't imagine that the alignment system is the entire price difference.


Never said it was. I have no knowlege of how Jim determines a final retail price for his products, nor have I asked. Not my business.

If a person wants a less expensive riser, they are readily available. If they want this riser, it is finally available.

John


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

For me the fact that it is made in the US has added intrinsic value. I'm not going to shoot US stuff just to shoot US stuff but, if I can buy a product that is as good or better than non-US manufacture - yes I absolutely would and will pay more for a US made Barebow Riser.

Matt


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry John - didn't mean any insult. I was just pointing out that it's generally more expensive to manufacture in the USA, especially when done by people who really know what they're doing. Perhaps I could have phrased my response differently.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

williamskg6 said:


> Sorry John - didn't mean any insult. I was just pointing out that it's generally more expensive to manufacture in the USA, especially when done by people who really know what they're doing. Perhaps I could have phrased my response differently.


No offense taken. And I see your point. 

I will tell you that Jim takes a LOT of pride in the fact that these risers, and his limbs and bows, are made proudly right there in Michigan. He had an opportunity to "outsource" for some low-end limbs not long ago, and his response to them was "then I wouldn't be able to put SKY U.S.A. on them anymore" 

Personally, I support SKY because it is the legacy company of Earl Hoyt Jr. and Ann Weber Hoyt and I believe what they started, and the reasons they started SKY archery, should live on. In his "golden" years, Earl was interested in a return to producing traditional bows that were true to the traditions of archery while still being innovative. Jim is doing a great job of carrying on those traditions of honoring the past while looking ahead at the same time. Also, he ONLY makes traditional bows, so everything he learns builds on itself.

John


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> "then I wouldn't be able to put SKY U.S.A. on them anymore"


:thumbs_up +1


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Cuthbert said:


> Would you rather have it and not need it, or need it and not have it?


I would rather not have it and not need it  another thing that can break/ have a fault......


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Petr,
> 
> Alignment systems are considered an industry "standard feature" for nearly every single major riser manufacturer.
> 
> ...


John,

Yes I know (almost) everyone have aligment system a customers probably want it so they have the option..... I just like idea of having straight riser and limbs and not worry about that anymore and since SKY can control their limbs AND riser production now so this solution will be easy for them. But nothing wrong with the riser with aligment system as long as is straight 

Petr


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No doubt that would be best Petr, but what about all those archers who want to use their existing limbs with this riser? 

I have an original set of SKY Jacks that I shot in Athens and still use with great effect, and they have a slight twist in the top limb. This is why they were factory blem's and why Ann sold them to me for $200 when she was clearing out the last of the original SKY equipment. With the alingment system, I can still use those limbs if I choose. Without it, I probably wouldn't use them anymore, which would be a real shame.

John


----------



## drstack (Feb 9, 2011)

Limbwalker;

This talk of alignment systems... need to ask, does the riser have the feature which you felt so valuable in the X-appeal, the milled centerline on the shelf to aid in getting the bow 'on plane'?

r/
Dave


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

drstack said:


> Limbwalker;
> 
> This talk of alignment systems... need to ask, does the riser have the feature which you felt so valuable in the X-appeal, the milled centerline on the shelf to aid in getting the bow 'on plane'?
> 
> ...


I don't think it does, but you can lay this bow on a flat surface and measure up to the string at any point.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Well yes, as I said I can see this selling point for customers who demand it. I on other hand accept the limitation of demanding straight riser & limbs 

Petr


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dave, no. Guess I forgot to bring that up! But as Paul says, this riser has good flat surfaces equal distance from the centerline below the grip that you can easily measure from. A quick check with the bow square from both sides will tell you if you're centered or not.

John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been informed by Sandra that the TR-7 two color choices are 1) gold (as shown in this thread) and 2) silver.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

lksseven said:


> I've been informed by Sandra that the TR-7 two color choices are 1) gold (as shown in this thread) and 2) silver.


Dude!!...Seriously??...Bummer.....Jim


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, I have no doubt you could get whatever color, or pattern, you wanted if you were patient enough.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just to tie in some of the history of this riser, here's a video of the 2008 Olympic Team Trials showing Brady and Vic shooting two of the earlier Mathews versions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4wbL2qd4yM


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

After further investigation.. I'm in love! I now understand that this bow took 6 years to perfect. $750 is a fair price for all that time invested. The harmonic dampeners are a cool feature and the fact that Jim is working on a weight system which puts the weight into the riser not on it.. is in itself outstanding. I wish someone on the West Coast had one so i could give it a test run. We need to get one of these risers to Archery Outpost, they are big sky supporters. They might drop dead if they see this riser in person!

Is it bad Jue Jue to put Kaya K7 limbs on this bad boy?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That's the beauty of the ILF system. You can put whatever ILF limbs you have, or want, on it. Of course, Jim's bamboo core SKY limbs are one of a kind - just like the riser 

John


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

John, do you know if they are planning to sell in Europe?

And of course, it will be available for leftys???


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

massman said:


> If you're building a barebow version, why not eliminate the holes in the bottom all together. Leaving the riser material intact. Then add a series of threaded holes to this lower section of the riser, where additional weights may be added to the lower riser.
> 
> I'd like this on aFITA riser, let alone a bare-bow riser.
> 
> ...


It would be nice to see this.

For that price it'll have to compete with the Greenhorn Sirius and Stolid Bull for BB shooters. Something I don't see it doing.

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Borja, I don't know the answer to those questions, but most certainly it will be available for lefties. 

Frankly, I'm surprised at all the interest in this riser by barebow shooters. But I can't wait to shoot mine barebow.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

when you look at the big picture sky is a small company compared to brand x , so not as much research and development time., compaired to brand x , so if the new riser is a success it will be worth the $750 price i feel , i remember paul working on it last year ,and wanted it to be perfect when it comes out ,which im sure it will be ,cant wait to see it in vegas,im thinking it costs more to develop product with a smaller company , so what they charge is fair,in line with the better risers out their.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure if it costs more for a small company to produce a riser like this, but there most certainly will be fewer of them made than say, a GMX or Inno riser, so that's a big part of it.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow!!!! Great looking riser...spoke with Jim he saidthe weights for Barebow would be ready by end of the year.....

Dewayne


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Well that is one ugly riser. Also way too heavy for target shooters.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bad form. Start your own thread.


----------



## Stolid Bull (Oct 4, 2012)

sorry, that might have been a bit thoughtless. I have asked the moderators to delete my post. Did not want to hijack this thread.


----------



## ladyeclectic (Dec 10, 2012)

I think it looks darned good personally but, if Google's conversion is right, 1600 grams is about 56oz, which is way above most metal risers on the market today. Is there any advantage to going with the extra weight here?


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

ladyeclectic said:


> I think it looks darned good personally but, if Google's conversion is right, 1600 grams is about 56oz, which is way above most metal risers on the market today. Is there any advantage to going with the extra weight here?


alot of people say more mass = more steady, if you have the arms to hold it.
it also indicates a stiff platform for less parasitic loss of energy as a vibrating riser = less direct energy in the arrow...

so yes it can mean a lot of good things. Just like shooting 50lbs will give better cast with more momentum for more accuracy. archery is a sport, and like any sport strength, fitness, and control are key.
so if you can control a 50+lbs bow, and you can control a heavy riser, then im sure it will be an advantage to most people.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

If you have a TR-7 riser will it be possible to take the harmonic out and put a weight in when they are available.
Art


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Art, that's the idea. However, I've not seen Jim's barebow weight conversion kit as of yet. Last I spoke to him, he had a solution and was working with the CNC machinist on it.

John


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

ladyeclectic said:


> I think it looks darned good personally but, if Google's conversion is right, 1600 grams is about 56oz, which is way above most metal risers on the market today. Is there any advantage to going with the extra weight here?


I'm shooting ILF-converted Axis and at 1516 grams it is more than any sane person would need. I shoot with 48-50# and doubt it would work with anything less. Also, inherently it will be better to put the extra weight on stabs.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Stolid Bull said:


> What a coincidence! I just stumbled upon this thread and saw the picture of the TR-7
> 
> So, take a look on our new prototype. Its a project for spring 2013.
> 
> ...



"your" new prototype? You're a kid in university now?

http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f11/new-prototype-made-germany-164300/


----------



## Stolid Bull (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, our new prototype.
We work together with Chris and Stolid Bull Bows will produce that bow next year.
Chris and his brother are working on some final changes of the design to reduce weight a bit.
I stumbled upon a thread where Chris showed his very early drawings and followed the development very closely. We started talking about future business and the result is that Stolid Bull Bows will produce at least a small series of Vanquish risers.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> "your" new prototype? You're a kid in university now?
> 
> http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f11/new-prototype-made-germany-164300/


LOL!

Nice use of Mathews proprietary harmonic dampners, Hoyt's ergo grip, and glomming onto the SKY TR-7 thread too. 

John


----------



## Stolid Bull (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes Mathews did a very good work in designing those dampers. That was the reason why we got in contact to Mathews for licensing reasons. The grip on the prototype is indeed only a slightly modified Hoyt form but that was only a quick solution for testing purposes.
As mentioned in a post earlier I did not want to disturb the discussion about the SKY TR-7. It might have been a bit naive but I saw the basic construction of the TR-7 in the photo at the beginning of the thread and recognized the two dampers which are similarly placed behind the limb pockets.
I asked the admisnistrators of this forum immediately to delete my initial post when I recognised that my writing seemed to disturb some of you out there. Unfortunately the post was not deleted.
So what shall I do?
I propose concentrating on the initial topic of the thread and not on my writing, OK?
Since I am not a native English speaker I would never have a chance of discussing technical details of construction at the same level with you. So I think, I'll pull back from this thread and don't disturb you any longer.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Simple you can delete your own post....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

S.B., fair enough. Glad to hear you've contacted Mathews about the dampners. As it should be. And your written english is better than most of our American high school graduates, I can assure you 

John


----------



## Stolid Bull (Oct 4, 2012)

For some odd reason, I could not delete my initial post. I don't know why but meanwhile one of the admins of this forum did the job. Thanks!
Perhaps one of you guys is shooting in Yankton, next April, and we can personally have a chat there.
Have a nice Christmas time and a happy new year.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

You only have something like an hour to edit or delete your own post and then those options become unavailable. Which is good; extending the edit/delete time period indefinitely would result in every thread being complete nonsense.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

TER said:


> You only have something like an hour to edit or delete your own post and then those options become unavailable. Which is good; extending the edit/delete time period indefinitely would result in every thread being complete nonsense.



Not necessarily. Potentially it could but it also allows mistakes to be corrected and is possible in most other vBulletin forums


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stolid Bull said:


> For some odd reason, I could not delete my initial post. I don't know why but meanwhile one of the admins of this forum did the job. Thanks!
> Perhaps one of you guys is shooting in Yankton, next April, and we can personally have a chat there.
> Have a nice Christmas time and a happy new year.


I don't understand why you haven't started your own thread yet, really.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

*Tr-7*

Stopped by Sky Archery today to see the TR-7 in person. Jim was great and took the time to show me the new riser (the finish looks great) as well as some limbs. He told me he could customize the limbs to my personal specifications. I know what my next bow will be. A custom bow for the price of many standard configurations is awesome.


----------



## Stolid Bull (Oct 4, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I don't understand why you haven't started your own thread yet, really.


I would like to, but that is verboten.
I'm generally not allowed to promote my own products as I am aware now. 
I have been informed about the concerning regulations. The forum rules only allow direct promoting or even direct links to product websites only for paying sponsors. Since that is way too expensive for a small business like me, I have no chance to talk about my products. You may, but I don't.
Holger


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't have any products.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I don't have any products.


He means your allowed to promote other peoples product. but as the employee or owner hes not allowed to promote his own.

you wouldnt be able to promote product IF you were an employee of a company that is not a sponser.

This protects the forums sponsers and funding. but also promotes fake names and imposters pushing product.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I understood what he meant, and I agree that it would certainly jeapordize the site if non-sponsors were allowed to use the forum for product promotion. 

So, in the interest of keeping things on the "up and up", I'll go ahead and start a new thread about the SB riser for him. 

John


----------

